# SAVE THE DATE -APRIL 22, 2017 - Cowboys on the Coast Tournament



## bcfafishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Save the date for the annual Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament hosted by the Brazoria County Fair Association will be Aprill 22, 2017 at Capt. Mark's Marina located at 4515 Trammel St, Freeport, TX 77541 Rules are being finalized. Check out bcfa.org or call 979-849-6416 for more information.


----------

